#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-20
<brobostigon> good night everyone,sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-21
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<richuk> evening all
<brobostigon> good evening richuk :)
<richuk> hi brobostigon, i went off ubuntu for abit, didnt like unity, updated to Gnome 3 now, not much better to be honest, loosing alot of the freedom to customise, still need my ubuntu fix tho so gona stick with it for abit. how are you anyway??
<Mr__T> richuk: a couple of my friends have considered going back to Debian for those reasons
<brobostigon> richuk: with gnome-tweak-tool, you cancustomise alot in gnome3.
<brobostigon> and i run both, debian sid, and latest ubuntu sidebyside.
<brobostigon> both, gnome3/gnome-shell.
<richuk> brobostigon, yeah i dont know what it is tho, it just doesnt feel the same, i love ubuntu but like Mr__T said, im also thinking of switching to Debian, im still gona hold on to this release tho
<brobostigon> richuk: however, as gnome3 moves from debian experimental, upwards into sid, and testing, it will land in stable, and eventually, debian stable will possibly, have gnome3 as standard, as it has gnome2 now.
<richuk> brobostigon,  yeah, i dont want to go back to using gnome2 really anyway, im just gona have to change with the times i think
<richuk> :(
<richuk> brobostigon, i think i may just be in a very hard to please mood this week
<brobostigon> richuk: gnome-shell and gnome3makeshuge improvements over gnome2, and massive modernisations. it hadto happen, otherwise gnome would have been stuck in dark ages.
<richuk> yeah, i like the idea of Gnome3 dont get me wrong, it works well and looks great, it just seems to be a little more restrictive atm, but its still new and with more dev i suppose i will get to love it.
<brobostigon> richuk: when i first tried gnome-shell over 2 years ago, it was very rough, and awkward, but the idea was right, and now, after that time, it has became almost perfectly stable.
<richuk> brobostigon, yeah very true, i hope the indicator apps are improved soon tho, i really shouldnt complain tho, it isnt half as buggy as i thought it would be
<brobostigon> richuk: youre indicators are just ina differentplace, they havent dissappeared.
<richuk> brobostigon, yeah i know, once i get used to it it will be fine, i dont like complaining this much lol, i normally dont moan so much. sorry guys, anyway hpw are you finding the 11.04 release
<brobostigon> richuk: dont worry about complaining, constructive complaining is good. natty, well, i have used unity, since natty was alpha, and used gnome3/gnome-shell since,but overall, natty with gnome3/gnome-shell, i was happy enough with.
<brobostigon> havent used*
<brobostigon> unity*
<richuk> cool, i dont think Unity is as bad as some people say (even tho i know ive talked it down) but it just doesnt feel like Ubuntu. i have just grabbed loads of old components from the garage tho and managed to make up a desktop out of it so might try afew more new releases, i think il end up sticking with ubuntu tho
<brobostigon> i just simplydont like unity's workspace implementation, equally as bad as gnome2's. gnome-shell's i much prefer. i use workspaces alot, so it need tobe right.
<richuk> yeah, i agree with that
<brobostigon> it makesalot of difference. like gnome-shell's alt+tab, ir sorts, by workspace first, then app, then window. much better, than the previous behaviour, of just listing, every single window, randomly.
<brobostigon> ok,good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-22
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-23
<markjones_> anybody here?
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone,
<brobostigon> o/
<markjones> I have news!
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-24
<Narcissus> cool
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<brobostigon> good night, sleep well everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-25
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-06-26
<markjones> sh'ma'
<markjones> ianto! deffrwch!
<ianto> :(
<markjones> }:
<markjones> Reit, it's been a while...
<markjones> ianto, I might be moving to Abergele
<ianto> Too close to Rhyl for me ;)
<markjones> Yeah, but it's a good place to start
<markjones> (and there's nothing in Bangor)
<ianto> Fair enough anyway
<markjones> I plan on spending more time on Ubuntu  Cym, help us get the word out, get more support, make us a more active community
<markjones> (get us up to formal status)
<ianto> i fod yn onest, does dim lot o amser 'da fi nawr i wneud stwff arlein neu "bant"(?)lein. Wi yn mynd o feddyg i feddyg, o meddygfa i ysbyty ac yn ol gyda problemau. A bydda i'n symud i Aber yn fuan am y prifysgol
<markjones> ie, chwarae teg iti nid yw i'n gofyn iti wneud hynna
<markjones> wi'n godyn os gallau wneud swydd ti (fatha job share)
<markjones> hefud, mae gen I server allai defnyddio i'r wefan, a fydd gen i swyddfa yn y ty newydd
<ianto> Wel wi'n hapus iawn i helpu mas gyda rhywbeth. Wyt ti'n cofio pwy sy'n rhedeg y server ubuntu-cym? Mae'r wefan yn lawr.
<markjones> Millsie
<ianto> Rofl swyddfa go iawn? Sgwennu at Mark Jones, Ty Jonesie, Rhyl, RH42 4FH?
<markjones> (aka Narcissus)
<ianto> O'n i'n mynd i brynu server o HostGator. Unlimited space, unlimited domains etc
<markjones> allai prynu domains ayyb
<ianto> Pan wi'n gwerthu fy car, bydda i'n defnyddio rhyw o'r arian i dalu amdano
<markjones> mae VPS fi yn rhedeg Ubuntu hefyd :D
<ianto> Cwl, wi ddim yn bothered gyda VPS nawr, wi jyst eisiau server sy'n gwneud hosting yn unig
<markjones> welais ti hwn? http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20072470-264/new-net-addresses-mean-new-trademark-issues/
<markjones> ellai yn y dyfodol ceisiwch cael TLD .cym :D
<ianto> Ie ond fydd blydi .cym .wales .cymru .wal .cymreig .cymraeg gyda ni. Gormod o stwff i ddewis
<ianto> Mae'n syniad twp
<ianto> Mae'n syml i gofio "microsoft.com" "google.com" ond beth am blydi customerservices.tesco?
<ianto> Fydda i'n cofio pa TLD eu bod nhw'n defnyddio?
<ianto> Dwi'n deall .microsoft neu .google achos eu bod nhw'n gwmni tech mawr! Ond oes pwynt yn Tesco, Cola neu Sky yn cael eu TLD?
<markjones> 2 munud, rhaid imi mynd ar irc ar ffon fi
<ianto> Iawn
<markjones> Reit
<ianto> Croeso nol
<markjones> Diolch.
<markjones> Felly. Rwyt ti'n fodlon anfon ebost i bawb amdan y newid. Neu alai wneud o
<ianto> Ti'n gallu danfon yr ebost
<markjones> Iawn. Wnai neud hynna yn y bore.
<ianto> Gwych
<markjones> Ti'n iawn gyda fi wneud ychydig bach o newidiadau ymbyttu aelodaeth ayyb?
<markjones> Wi'n meddwl creu cerdyn aelodaeth a hefyd newyd y ffurdd o pobol ymaelodi gyda ni.
<ianto> Cerdyn aelodaeth yn swnio'n cwl iawn. Beth wyt'n trio gweud am "ffurdd o pobol"?
<markjones> Trio cael amrywiaith o pobol
<markjones> Nwbs. "Hobbyists". Technegol. Ieithyddol ayyb
<ianto> Cwl, wel mae'n wir, dylai pawb yn gallu ymuno ag ubuntu-cym
<markjones> Ie.
<markjones> Allet ti'n gallu gwneud fi'n Gweinyddwyr y grwp Launchpad a Facebook plis?
<ianto> wbwntw yn Gymraeg, heh?
<ianto> Dwyt ti ddim yn admin yn barod ar LP?
<markjones> Sai'n cofio
<markjones> Ella
<ianto> Welshdragon2008 ydy d'enw defnyddwr?
<markjones> Ie
<ianto> Gwnes fe
<markjones> Hefyd. Fydd y fin o'r ddau cymunedau (-cym a -cymraeg) yn newid ychydig. Nid oes rhaid i'r ddau cymunedau weithio yn ffordd unigol. Bu pawb sy'n cyfieithwr allai fod yn helpu'r cymunef. Bydd pobol ym y cymuned yn gallu helpu profi'r cyfieithiadau
<markjones> Fyddai hefyd yn mynd i'r Eisteddfod i siarad 'da pobol ac son amdan ni. (croeso iti aros 'da ni oes gen ni'r ty erbyn hynna)
<ianto> Wyt ti'n gwybod faint o arian fydd yn costio i gael stondin yn y Eisteddfod?
<markjones> Na. Ond ella gallai cael un os ydi'r cost yn ddim yn ddrud.
<markjones> £600 bron o_O
<ianto> http://www.eisteddfod.org.uk/cymraeg/content.php?nID=441
<ianto> £600 os ryn ni'n charity
<ianto> Wel dan ni ddim yn busnes ond dyn ni ddim yn charity go iawn chwaith
<markjones> Beth amdan lle yn y neuadd arddangosfa? £160
<ianto> Nah, fydd yn £160*4
<ianto> Dydyn ni ddim yn gallu cael lle llai na 2mx2m
<ianto> £106/m2
<ianto> m²
<markjones> Ie. Welais i hynna. Ond hefyd mae'r cost yr un fath a'r sr
<markjones> *stondin mawr
<ianto> (Off-topic, wyt ti'n mynd i Lundain gyda Chymdeithas? Bydden ni'n mynd i eistedd lawr yn y mynediad adeliad Tory protestio erbyn toriadau S4C. Bydden ni'n cael ein cadwyn gyda'n gilydd. Bydd cwpl ohonon ni spray-peintio hefyd. Efallai y bydda i'n gweund y "spraypeintio", mae'n erbyn y gyfraith ond dydy'r penalty ddim yn severe)
<ianto> Os ti eisiau dod, cysylltu â Bethan
<markjones> Pryd mae hynna?
<ianto> Does dim dyddiad gyda ni eto, bydd yn canol gorffenaf
<ianto> Fydd y pobl sy'n jyst eistedd i lawr ddim yn cael ffî o'r heddlu neu penalty, ry'n ni'n meddwl
<ianto> fallai rhybudd?
<markjones> Wi yn Llundain ar y 23fed eniwei. Wnai ddod i dweud helo cyn mynd i Stryd Lerpwl
<ianto> Cwl, gobeithio os rhaid imi fynd i'r llys ar ol spraypeintio y fydda i ddim yn mynd i'r garchar achos prifysgol
<ianto> Pam wyt ti'n mynd i Lundain eniwei?
<markjones> Weld ffrindiau :)
<markjones> Reit. Rhaid imi mynd i cwsg. Diolch am eich caniatad. Siarad iti cyn bo hir.
<ianto> iawn, edrychaf mlaen at dy ebost
<ianto> Btw, newydd gwneud ti admin yn Facebook
<markjones> Ocei
* markjones changed the topic of #ubuntu-cym to: Welcome to Ubuntu~cym | Changes a~coming! | Website: offline | Calendar: http://bit.ly/cSsnOp | Facebook: http://bit.ly/b7LiNM | Members: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WelshTeam/Members | Forum: http://cymru.ubuntuforums.org |
<markjones> :)
<ianto> Da iawn
<ianto> Dylai ubun.tu wneud URL yn fyr
<ianto> Ddylen ni gael Twitter fel grwp?
<ianto> neu peidio?
<ianto> O well, newydd greu grwp ar Twitter
<markjones> Hehe
<markjones> Sai'n gallu cysgu
<ianto> http://twitter.com/#!/UbuntuCymru
<ianto> Bydda i'n rhannu'r password gyda ti
<markjones> Ocei
<ianto> Pa cyfeiriad ebost?
<markjones> mark.jones@welshdragon.headweb.co.uk os gwelwch yn dda
<ianto> Anfonais i'r ebost, mae'n ar docs.google.com felly ry'n ni'n gallu cofio ble mae'r password
<ianto> Dyw'r cyfrif ddim yn cael ei ychwagenu i Gwibber -_-
<ianto> Fixed it :D
<markjones> Iawn. Allai bod yn Gweinyddwr y fforwm hefyd?
<ianto> Sori, dydw i ddim yn gallu gwneud hynna, mae rhaid i'r admins ubuntuforums.org ei wneud e
<markjones> O iawn
<ianto> We've got our first two tweets out
<markjones> Cool.
<markjones> The draft email is done
<ianto> Eisiau rhannu ar pastebin?
<ianto> Lol my friend asked her grandmother does she normally use eisiau or moyn or whatever, she was like "Eisiau? I'm not THAT posh!"
<markjones> http://pastebin.com/EpRzy5Xb
<ianto> *other ;)
<markjones> Changed
<markjones> Until.I know next week I cannot say about the Eisteddfod.
<ianto> Fydden ni'n ymuno Ubuntu Cymraeg ag Ubuntu Cymru?
<markjones> Ie
<markjones> https://m.rightmove.co.uk/quickPage.html;jsessionid=3E4D015DD81F268BEB649BA3AAD35D2C?page=19&cc=html5%2Fhomepage.html%3Fgoto%3DHOMEPAGE#details
<ianto> Ddylet ti ychwagenu rhywbeth amdani yn yr ebost?
<markjones> The house we're after :D
<markjones> Na. Ddim eto
<ianto> Dydy hi ddim yn cysylltu i'r tÅ·, jyst tudalen default
<markjones> Balls
<markjones> 2 eiliad
<ianto> Oes cod-post da ti?
<markjones> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-30329506.html/nomsite
<markjones> LL22 7DU
<ianto> Mae'n iawn ond bydd yn costio a bit like ;)
<ianto> Gallwn i rent fferm gyda 25acres am lai na hwnna
<markjones> Ie. Oni'n geybod hynna ond nid oes unrhyw le arall
<markjones> Ha blydi ha. Yn ble?
<ianto> Glynamman, Ammanford, Sir Gar
<ianto> ~25acres, 3 bedrooms, newly renovated (was burnt down) £500/mo
<ianto> Or is it Glanamman
<markjones> Sai'n eisiau byw yn Sir Gar
<ianto> Wel, mae'n reli agos i'r border Sir Gar
<ianto> Mae pawb yn meddwl bod Ammanford yng Nghastell Nedd
<ianto> Hoffwn i fyw yn Sir Gar
<ianto> neu Geredigion
<markjones> Whatever rocks your boat, i guess. You sure it wasn't arson'd by the same prick who did it you!
<markjones> wpd
<markjones> *sigh*
<markjones> I forget about CoC
<ianto> Sai'n gwybod pam oedd yn cael ei losgi
<ianto> The Welsh swear far more often than their English counterparts, the CoC permits swearing at least ours does ;)
<ianto> Then again have your ever listened to Cardi Welsh? :P
<markjones> Yes. I have...
<ianto> Old Cardi is awesome but the new one is rather chavy
<ianto> I think it was on the first series of Ar Lafar
<ianto> First episode
<markjones> It's strange hearing the places... Why call a suburb Rhiwbana (reminded me of Ribena)
<ianto> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/cy/episode/b0125jcj/Blethering_Scots/ Quite cool
<ianto> Reit, amser i gysgu
<ianto> Hwyl faw
<ianto> r
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<AlanBell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2011-June/030437.html
<Narcissus> whut
<Narcissus> ianto: the server moved nearly 6 months ago
<Narcissus> I told you of this at the time, but the DNS was never updated
<Narcissus> the IP address is: 178.79.152.244
<Narcissus> I'm still cool with hosting it if you want, up to you
<ianto> Narcissus: Thanks a lot, I remember you telling me but I believe I left it until the actual change over but obviously forgot entirely
<ianto> markjones: Oes siawns 'da ti i anfon yr ebost eto?
<brobostigon> monty pythons,meaning of life, itv4 now.
<ianto> markjones: Hefyd, fallai rhaid iti anfon ebost i ubuntu-eu.org i ddiweddaru'r DNS. Oes GPG key 'da ti?
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-06-21
<brobostigon> good afternoon markie-
#ubuntu-cym 2012-06-22
<ianto> If anyone sees markie- again can you let him know that I don't know who that person was who was speaking to him in PM other than that his IP address was a Wrexham one. I keep missing him on IRC and he hasn't registered his nick so I can't MemoServ him
<plod> righto
<plod> will keep my eyes peeled
<ianto> plod: Diolch
<plod> ianto: croeso
#ubuntu-cym 2013-06-17
<stepjohn> i forgot to let everyone know free puppet training from puppetlabs in wales
<stepjohn> http://softwarealliancewales.com/?page=2013_06_18_puppet_bangor&lg=eng
